# Here's another new one Late 30s Early 40s ELGIN



## Robertriley (Dec 8, 2014)

I just picked this one up and need some help on the year.  I'm guessing 39-41.  Thanks and enjoy the pics!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 8, 2014)

Haha, nice. I was the other bidder. Nice price on this one and cheap shipping.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 8, 2014)

*Lol....I sniped you*



pedal_junky said:


> Haha, nice. I was the other bidder. Nice price on this one and cheap shipping.




I through up a bid on this when it was first listed and figured that I'd make a run for it at the end.  I was pretty shocked to win it, I received an email and I thought it was for a drop stand clip I was trying to pick up and it ended up being one for this bike.   I sure didn't need another bike but the price was right.    He's been finding some decent bikes lately and this is the third one that I have picked up from him in the last couple months.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 9, 2014)

*I was watching this also*

It's a nice one. Congrads. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 9, 2014)

*Thanks Rob*



57 spitfire said:


> It's a nice one. Congrads. Rob.




I had one years ago and sold it and almost immediately wanted another one.  I was hoping to find a toolbox style one but this will definitely do.


----------



## RandomParts (Dec 9, 2014)

Great deal.  I was going to bid on this as well.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 9, 2014)

I think SE is a 1940 serial number.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 9, 2014)

Westfield built?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Westfield built?




Think it's Murray


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 9, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Westfield built?




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?65461-Who-made-my-Elgin-Murray-vs-Westfield-identifiers


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?65461-Who-made-my-Elgin-Murray-vs-Westfield-identifiers




Was just about to post a link to your thread. Great info!


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice, congratulations on the win


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 12, 2014)

Throw some pics up when you get it.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 13, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> Throw some pics up when you get it.




I just waxed it and put it together.  It looks like the light must of rotted off so I had to grind and screws off to add a light. It had some really old batteries in the tank, i will have to take a pic of them too


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 13, 2014)

Man, that's fantastic.  Super jelly.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice!!


----------

